

Care and feeding of Happy Spammers (running a Zero-Spam blog service in 2010) - jasonkester
http://www.expatsoftware.com/articles/2010/03/care-and-feeding-of-happy-spammer.html

======
jasonkester
Executive Overview:

Assume all new accounts are probably spammers. Don't trust anything they post
until a.) your filters prove you right or b.) somebody reads enough of their
posts to confirm they're good or bad.

Give Spammers the illusion they're succeeding, while collecting data on them
to make your filters better.

